# Verschwundene Besucher



## Rhaikan (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ist es bei euch auch so, das ich auf der Besucherliste des Blogs
einige Leute als Besucher sehe, die bein nächsten Anmelden aber 
wieder verschwunden sind.
Andere werden einwandfrei gespeicht.
Woran liegt das?
Habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt?


----------



## -Pantas- (1. Juli 2008)

*nickt* bei mir ebenso...


----------



## x3n0n (1. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass die Besucher gelöscht werden, nachdem sie nun zB. 5 Tage nicht auf der Page waren oder so.


----------



## Rhaikan (1. Juli 2008)

Nein, das passiert von einer Minute zur Anderen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Besucher gelöscht werden, nachdem sie nun zB. 5 Tage nicht auf der Page waren oder so.


----------



## Zanryu (1. Juli 2008)

hatte ich auch zwischendurch zunächst dachte ich die leute ohne bild würden die mit bild einfach raussschieben, aber die vor den, der verschwunden ist, waren noch da


----------



## Astiria (1. Juli 2008)

ich kann nicht die Seiten meiner Seitenbesucher öffnen, da kommt diese Fehlermeldung, egal bei wem:

Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (user)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)
Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(83)         Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)             require_once("/var/www/m")

Kann mir da auch jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## x3n0n (1. Juli 2008)

Astiria lösch mal deinen Cache+Cookies


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, das "Meine letzten Besuche" zu kurz angezeigt werden, jedoch werden "Besucher meines Profils" korrekt angezeigt und verlinkt und alle Besuche 7 Tage rückwirkend gespeichert.  Ich schau mir das mal an.


----------



## Frank-414 (2. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, das "Meine letzten Besuche" zu kurz angezeigt werden, jedoch werden "Besucher meines Profils" korrekt angezeigt und verlinkt und alle Besuche 7 Tage rückwirkend gespeichert.  Ich schau mir das mal an.



Dann darfst Du Dich glücklich schätzen, denn bei mir wirkt sich das geschilderte "Problem" auf beide Listen aus.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2008)

* Fehlerausgabe bei klick auf Besuchernamen*
Behoben - In den NAMEN waren leider keine IDs der User vorhanden, Bilder waren korrekt verlinkt

*Login-Namen in der Report-Box*
Behoben

*Besucher verschwinden zu schnell*
Hoffentlich behoben - kann das live leider nicht testen


----------



## LittleFay (2. Juli 2008)

Habe noch immer das Problem, dass ab und an Besucher gleich wieder verschwinden - bei einigen wieder gar kein Problem, die werden mir auch noch nach Stunden angezeigt.
Hatte das jetzt häufiger immer bei den gleichen Usern - Franks Bild zB verschwindet jedes Mal ganz schnell wieder. Das macht er bestimmt extra *g*

Edith hat grad gesehen, dass ZAMs Beitrag ja noch gar nicht so lang her ist. *geht das Problem dann mal bis morgen überprüfen*


----------



## LittleFay (2. Juli 2008)

Hm, allem Anschein nach scheint das Erscheinen der Besucher bestehen zu bleiben. *g*
Oder anders: Ich glaub, es funzt wieder, *freu*


----------



## LittleFay (2. Juli 2008)

Trippelpost ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Problem: Die Uhrzeit der Besucher stimmt nicht. Gerade erst neu auf mein Profil gekommene Besucher werden mir alle mit 22:10 angezeigt - sie sind aber erst in den letzten 3 Minuten aufgetaucht.

Edit: Gleiches bei meinen Besuchen.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Trippelpost ftw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is weg - ich jetzt auch. *g*


----------



## LittleFay (2. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Is weg - ich jetzt auch. *g*



Du bist der beste und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlaf gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (3. Juli 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Astiria lösch mal deinen Cache+Cookies



Danke schön, funzt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (4. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Franks Bild zB verschwindet jedes Mal ganz schnell wieder. Das macht er bestimmt extra *g*



Was soll das den heißen...??? *ggg*


----------



## Rhaikan (4. Juli 2008)

JAAAAA....funktioniert wieder.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Rhaikan


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Juli 2008)

Ja, funktioniert scheinbar wieder...^^

Aber beim Wechseln in die "50er Ansicht" gibt es eine seltsame Anzeige bei den Uhrzeiten: Alle Besucher kommen z.B. um 03:03, 07:07, 12:12, 16:04, 18:06, 22:10 Uhr auf's Profil, also immer in der Minute der aktuellen Stunde. (Hmh, das klingt komisch...^^)

Die sieben Besucher, die direkt im Profil angezeigt werden, haben andere Besuchszeiten.

Irgendein Detail scheint da noch nicht ganz zu stimmen...^^


----------

